# Q and A thread - ask a fitness model anything!



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'd like to help everyone with questions which they have about weight loss or weight gain, and about how to motivate yourself to push yourself, while fighting anxiety.

I've competed in two fitness modelling competitions and successfully placed in one, my diets swing both ways, off season is muscle gain, and on season is fat loss and muscle retention. My last comp diet I dropped 10.4kg total weight in 85 days, 8kg fat, 1kg muscle, and 1.4kg water and glycogen. The last 5 weeks before comp I suffered six anxiety attacks, but I made it through.

I want anyone to ask me questions not just about diet and training, but also the state of mind I needed and how to convince myself to get up and go to the gym instead of worrying about other people or scaring myself into not going.

Here is my last comparison shot showing the difference between my peak bulk right through to being at 7% body fat



Here is me with my stage tan on



Please, let me help you guys with any goals you may have. I'd like to inspire you


----------



## Azee (Jun 21, 2014)

How do you get up on stage if you suffer from anxiety?


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

What's the equivalent fraction of 3/8?


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

Azee said:


> How do you get up on stage if you suffer from anxiety?


It's all in my mind and it always has been, as with everyone's minds. For as long as we're all human, anxiety or not, we can do what every other human being can if we work towards it. When I get up on stage I feel like I'm going to pass out from standing in a tiny bathing suit in front of over 1000 people, in fact over the last 5 weeks before my last comp I had six anxiety attacks thinking about being on stage, and lost a lot of sleep. But I still got up there  I don't think I beat anxiety when I got up there because it was still there in bucketloads, I just did it shaking and nervous as ever and I'm glad I did


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

Azee said:


> How do you get up on stage if you suffer from anxiety?





failoutboy said:


> How do you lose fat?


Finding a diet is easy, but sticking to the diet is the hardest thing I've ever done. To lose fat you have to be prepared to mentally push yourself  plus my diet was very, very monotonous. Over 12 weeks I ate nothing but:

- Chicken
- white fish 
- Broccoli
- Cucumber
- Brown rice
- Sweet potato

With garnishes of ginger, lemon, or chilli. Every five days I allowed a cheat meal, which even still wasn't a huge pig out it was usually just a chicken sandwich. Plus no alcohol, junk food, fatty foods, or sweets/confectionery. I don't mean little bits of that stuff though I mean absolutely zero


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

jeanny said:


> What's the equivalent fraction of 3/8?


Don't you know that people who lift weights are stupid, I can't count past 8


----------



## Ionic (Jun 21, 2014)

You mentioned that sticking to your diet was one of the hardest things you've ever done.

What did you do to fight off the urges to stray from your diet?

Also, what is your biggest motivator?


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

Ionic said:


> You mentioned that sticking to your diet was one of the hardest things you've ever done.
> 
> What did you do to fight off the urges to stray from your diet?
> 
> Also, what is your biggest motivator?


To me, it makes sense to work towards whatever you want more. So I wanted abs more than I wanted cake, wanted biceps more than I wanted beer etc. To fight off those urges with unhealthy food, I'd just fond a compromise. Like for example, I'd crave chocolate so I'd eat a chocolate flavoured protein bar with zero sugar/sweeteners etc. With missing alcohol, I'd mix some BCAAs with some sparkling water so it seemed like I'm drinking fizzy.

As for my biggest motivator, when I was in high school I was beaten for being so skinny, I used to have to wear knee braces to support my body weight because my muscles were so undeveloped, I could barely lift myself out of bed in the morning. I didn't want to put up with that forever. I mean when people meet me as I am now, or people see me in a gym, they see what is the end result of my work. But I still have all those memories of being bullied and tormented and I feel angry at my high school bullies for putting me through what they did. It's why I do what I do, because my message to the world is that the quiet, anxious, skinny, discarded and forgotten boys of this world can still become something greater than they think they could be. I just know there are guys out there like me who have been bullied to the point of being too scared to face the world, and I want to be the person who proves to them that life doesn't have to be like that


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

How do you find motivation to exercise and diet if you are feeling depressed or sad? I have very severe depression and its hard to motivate myself to do somehting I like to do, let alone something difficult like exercise. How do you find the energy?


Also, I am an obese female. What would your advice be for someone like me who is very out of shape or obese to start getting into shape?


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

Sindelle said:


> How do you find motivation to exercise and diet if you are feeling depressed or sad? I have very severe depression and its hard to motivate myself to do somehting I like to do, let alone something difficult like exercise. How do you find the energy?
> 
> Also, I am an obese female. What would your advice be for someone like me who is very out of shape or obese to start getting into shape?


Quite frequently I feel like I have to cheat when it comes to things like having energy or sleep.

To get any sort of decent sleep, I use a supplement called GABA (Gamma-amio butyric acid), it's a neurodecoupler, so it literally forces my body to sleep. Every night that I have it, drink a glass with 4mg, ten minutes later I am out like a log and I'm up 8-9 hours later with good, deep, solid sleep. Sometimes I feel like I'm playing with fire when it comes to GABA, because it's easily addictive and an overdose means you die painlessly in your sleep. Thank god it's not a widely known chemical.

to have energy though I use a pre-workout mixture, which is usually a mixture of Caffeine, Beta-alanine, or taurine. It's basically like drinking four cups of coffee at once. It will give anyone a lot of energylol . But going back to before I had any sort of physique and I needed energy, I was usually fueled by a lot of anger and resentment at the world. I wanted to hurt myself but I didn't want to leave myself with scars, I wanted to feel pain and I wanted to punish myself, it just so happened that I had a gym membership and I just went in there and decided to really hurt myself, to the point where I tore a large portion of my glutes and ended up not being able to train for a little while. To be honest, my regular training routines had originally sprouted from that feeling of an angry and bitter young boy who was just angry at the world. I would often train blind with rage and then cry in the car later on feeling horrible for wanting to hurt myself so bad...

It was only after I walked into a supplement store when I could train again after recovering from my injury and I told them I wanted something that's going to 'make me *****ing big', I bought a 7kg bag of protein and just mixed it with everything.

I remember that feeling of embarrassment being some extremely skinny and borderline anorexic kid trying to lift weights around all these huge guys. Just like I hear about girls who are a bit bigger and they're afraid that the fit bikini model girls will laugh at them, I empathize with that sort of feeling. Speaking the truth, the only thing that got me snapped out of that was those few months of extreme anger and bitterness towards the world. Swearing at myself, going home and headbutting the wall etc etc... That's really all that got me out of that feeling, I couldn't even see what other people were doing because all I wanted to do was inflict pain on the person I saw in the mirror and the way to do that was with the machines in the gym.

I can often make people feel scared in the gym because outside of the gym is a different story, I don't have any reason to release any anger outside of the gym so I'm always very quiet and kept to myself, can barely talk to girls let alone approach them, and I'm a huge fan of anime (yes I walk out of the gym feeling like a super saiyan lol) and people don't expect to ever see me angry and have no idea what it is like. I guess it's kind of healthy, having a good stress and anger release, like a gym... But how much stress and anger you have to release will dictate just how good you'll be at ignoring everyone and everything around you 

The dieting and the competing came well after those days of extreme anger as well 

So I guess my advice is to find a way to blur out whatever is distracting you from walking into a gym, it doesn't really matter how you blur out your distractions for as long as it works. Be your own motivator and make yourself want to like what you see in the mirror more than anything. You'll find that when you want something that's physically possible to reach, you have motivation within you to absolutely push yourself to your absolute limits to get there, mentally and physically


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I eat in excess of 3300 calories a day(even at sustained 4000 a day for 2 months and didnt gain any mass), lift weights 4 times a week and ride my bike and do core on 2 additional days of the week. I get stronger, I get larger muscles, but my body mass does not change regardless.

My body fat according to a electronic scale pretty much stays around 13.5%.

I started out at 140lbs a year ago when I started working out and am 131lbs at 5'10.5" now. Any advice to actually put on muscle mass seeing as you were once really skinny as well?


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

Noca said:


> I eat in excess of 3300 calories a day(even at sustained 4000 a day for 2 months and didnt gain any mass), lift weights 4 times a week and ride my bike and do core on 2 additional days of the week. I get stronger, I get larger muscles, but my body mass does not change regardless.
> 
> My body fat according to a electronic scale pretty much stays around 13.5%.
> 
> ...


Yep, I struggled to reach over 80kg and ended up eating 6000 calories per day to do so (literally ate a tub of peanut butter each day). But I had my hormone levels checked, turned out my testosterone was lower than average, and that turned out to be the problem, so I had to find ways of increasing my testosterone without steroids (FYI steroids make guys big because steroids are artificial testosterone). I started supplementing D-aspartic acid which is a natural test booster and with my 6000 calorie daily diet I hit 80kg before it was time to lean down for the stage.

Diet, lifestyle and genetics determines your hormone levels. To increase testosterone, eat a lot of dark leafy greens, watch a lot of porn (yes I'm serious it increases testosterone) and get heaps of sleep


----------



## Dark Light (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi! I have a couple of questions.

How long should I wait to work out after eating and how long after that to eat again?
Also is it ok to exercises in the morning on empty stomach?

I'm not fat so I'm not interested to burn calories. I exercise mostly to gain muscle and to spike my HGH and testosterone levels.

Thanks for doing this Q&A btw.


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

Dark Light said:


> Hi! I have a couple of questions.
> 
> How long should I wait to work out after eating and how long after that to eat again?
> Also is it ok to exercises in the morning on empty stomach?
> ...


If it's muscle gain, after a workout, you should have a post workout protein shake and also a post workout meal. My post workout meal is normally turkey mince and brown rice 

Also, when gaining mass, you'll never want to exercise on an empty stomach, your body will be starved of energy and you'll train a lot weaker, burn calories a lot slower etc. Best to have a pre workout meal too. My pre workout meal is some mashed sweet potato and Turkey mince 

With hormone levels though, good sleep is best for that. 8 hours a night undisturbed. I also use a natural testosterone booster (D-aspartic acid), I eat a lot of leafy green vegetables, and I train angry. That gets my testosterone as high as I'll naturally get it without having to start juicing


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

failoutboy said:


> What are good things to get angry about?


I usually take out anger on the weights with whatever got me frustrated that day, it's usually something that someone said to me or something that I wish I said but didn't. But that sort of thing is subjective to every person


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Stagg said:


> Yep, I struggled to reach over 80kg and ended up eating 6000 calories per day to do so (literally ate a tub of peanut butter each day). But I had my hormone levels checked, turned out my testosterone was lower than average, and that turned out to be the problem, so I had to find ways of increasing my testosterone without steroids (FYI steroids make guys big because steroids are artificial testosterone). I started supplementing D-aspartic acid which is a natural test booster and with my 6000 calorie daily diet I hit 80kg before it was time to lean down for the stage.
> 
> Diet, lifestyle and genetics determines your hormone levels. To increase testosterone, eat a lot of dark leafy greens, watch a lot of porn (yes I'm serious it increases testosterone) and get heaps of sleep


I haven't slept a proper night in 13 months because of some problem of having to get up to piss 4-9 times a night, which I'm still waiting on the Dr Dumbasses in this country to get off their *** and do something about. So I have to try and do what I can to make up for it and do the best with what I got to work with. I'll look into that D-aspartic acid.

Would you be able to send me some ideas of what an average day of your food that you eat would look like? I taught myself to cook, and am pretty decent at it, but at even 4000 calories a day, I feel like thats all I do is cook and eat. To get another 50% more food, I just need some tips on how I would ever make that possible lol.


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

Noca said:


> I haven't slept a proper night in 13 months because of some problem of having to get up to piss 4-9 times a night, which I'm still waiting on the Dr Dumbasses in this country to get off their *** and do something about. So I have to try and do what I can to make up for it and do the best with what I got to work with. I'll look into that D-aspartic acid.


The other thing that increases testosterone is porn. Legitimately increases testosterone though by a lot I'm not even kidding haha



Noca said:


> Would you be able to send me some ideas of what an average day of your food that you eat would look like? I taught myself to cook, and am pretty decent at it, but at even 4000 calories a day, I feel like thats all I do is cook and eat. To get another 50% more food, I just need some tips on how I would ever make that possible lol.


What I'll do for everyone, is tomorrow from when I wake up to when I go to sleep, I'll document it all in this thread  At the moment though I'm on a bulking diet, so I'm not losing size, rather gaining size. As I have meals, will take a photo and upload in here for everyone  with the time of day too


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

Well here's my breakfast, it's 6:30am:



Oats, raw egg whites, 1 scoop mass gainer protein and regular milk.

Usually I've got berries and honey but I just realised I'm fresh out


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

Mid morning, I'm at work in my new job and it look like I'm up **** creek without a paddle, because I won't have time to go downstairs and buy some chicken and it's been 2.5 hours since I ate last. So 9am having a banana and a tablespoon peanut butter. I'll probably have some more protein around midday or just before


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

I just learned something recently (was googling "why am I not gaining muscle" ) came upon some hardgainer threads. In it, they had a formula for how much protein a person needed. I think it was 1.3 to 1.5 grams of protein for every pound of body weight. At my body weight that would mean over 200 grams of protein PER DAY. I added up all the protein I was getting from food I ate and realized I was getting under 100 grams per day.

No wonder I've been working out with machines and weights for 4 years and not making significant gains. I thought I followed all the rules, ate healthy, plenty of sleep, upper body one day, lower body the next day, switch it up every few months to work the muscle groups differently, muscle failure in 8-10 reps, 3 to 4 sets.

So now I've bought the protein powder to mix into things. One scoop is 30grams of protein, and each container has about 25 scoops worth. But it's expensive at 20 dollars per tub. I need some cheap food protein to go with it, any ideas? Any other little details I'm missing that are sabotaging my efforts?


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

mjkittredge said:


> I just learned something recently (was googling "why am I not gaining muscle" ) came upon some hardgainer threads. In it, they had a formula for how much protein a person needed. I think it was 1.3 to 1.5 grams of protein for every pound of body weight. At my body weight that would mean over 200 grams of protein PER DAY. I added up all the protein I was getting from food I ate and realized I was getting under 100 grams per day.
> 
> No wonder I've been working out with machines and weights for 4 years and not making significant gains. I thought I followed all the rules, ate healthy, plenty of sleep, upper body one day, lower body the next day, switch it up every few months to work the muscle groups differently, muscle failure in 8-10 reps, 3 to 4 sets.
> 
> So now I've bought the protein powder to mix into things. One scoop is 30grams of protein, and each container has about 25 scoops worth. But it's expensive at 20 dollars per tub. I need some cheap food protein to go with it, any ideas? Any other little details I'm missing that are sabotaging my efforts?


Yeah a lot of people don't understand that. Almost every single diet out there is for weight loss but us folks wanting to put weight on are often forgotten about amidst people eating nothing but celery. In order to get big, you need to eat big. When I first started eating 6000 calories everyone said I'd get fat, but there I was at 7% body fat lol. Calories means nothing if you're not getting calories from the right source I.e. Protein 

What about egg whites? A lot of people freak out when they hear that I mix raw egg whites and milk with my oats but it's actually tasteless. Raw egg whites in the frozen bag (see my breakfast photo) won't make you sick either 

Mind you, yesterday I devoured a whole chickens and then some. Protein shakes are best only used post workout as opposed to a meal replacement


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

how much do you weigh in the photos? you dont look like youd place in a fitness comp no offense maybe competition is different in Australia or its the camera? have you actually done any modeling or you just did the two comps? if so id love to see the photos from the shoot, or even a vid or pictures from your comps. kudos to getting over your nerves to get on stage though


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

sirbey said:


> how much do you weigh in the photos? you dont look like youd place in a fitness comp no offense maybe competition is different in Australia or its the camera? have you actually done any modeling or you just did the two comps? if so id love to see the photos from the shoot, or even a vid or pictures from your comps. kudos to getting over your nerves to get on stage though


On the right I weigh 74kg @ 7% body fat. Here are some better photos for you




Fair call to say that someone who asks that question has never competed though, yeah?

Plus you'd know exactly what fitness models are judged on, especially since there's no muscular poses allowed  I've got professional photos ready in a few weeks.

Had another tablespoon of peanut butter 11:30am


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

Stagg said:


> Fair call to say that someone who asks that question has never competed though, yeah?
> 
> Plus you'd know exactly what fitness models are judged on, especially since there's no muscular poses allowed  I've got professional photos ready in a few weeks.


sorry but none of that made sense to me. not trying to be rude


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

Can doing crunches cause a pot belly? I've heard that it overworks the top abs, and as it works the upper abdomen, it forces pressure down causing a drooping belly.


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

bluegc8 said:


> Can doing crunches cause a pot belly? I've heard that it overworks the top abs, and as it works the upper abdomen, it forces pressure down causing a drooping belly.


I haven't heard that, I do weighted crunches though and I never do more than 12 crunches a set. Doing hundreds of crunches does nothing and it makes it almost impossible to get any ab definition.

Next meal is 200g chicken, 250g brown rice and 200g cucumber


With a bit of chilli mayonnaise, because I'm not on a weight loss diet I can stray a little like that 

Same as meal #4, bought enough food so I'll have the same later on.


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

Snack time, spoon of peanut butter and a pear


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry to be rude, but you don't look 7% bf or a successful fitness model.



mjkittredge said:


> I just learned something recently (was googling "why am I not gaining muscle" ) came upon some hardgainer threads. In it, they had a formula for how much protein a person needed. I think it was 1.3 to 1.5 grams of protein for every pound of body weight. At my body weight that would mean over 200 grams of protein PER DAY. I added up all the protein I was getting from food I ate and realized I was getting under 100 grams per day.
> 
> No wonder I've been working out with machines and weights for 4 years and not making significant gains. I thought I followed all the rules, ate healthy, plenty of sleep, upper body one day, lower body the next day, switch it up every few months to work the muscle groups differently, muscle failure in 8-10 reps, 3 to 4 sets.
> 
> So now I've bought the protein powder to mix into things. One scoop is 30grams of protein, and each container has about 25 scoops worth. But it's expensive at 20 dollars per tub. I need some cheap food protein to go with it, any ideas? Any other little details I'm missing that are sabotaging my efforts?


To be honest, I think the protein requirement is overhyped a lot. I'd say as long as you're getting over 100g-ish, you should be fine, assuming you're average size.

You don't NEED protein shakes. Fish, egg whites, eggs, chicken are great sources of protein.


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

gunner21 said:


> Sorry to be rude, but you don't look 7% bf or a successful fitness model.
> 
> To be honest, I think the protein requirement is overhyped a lot. I'd say as long as you're getting over 100g-ish, you should be fine, assuming you're average size.
> 
> You don't NEED protein shakes. Fish, egg whites, eggs, chicken are great sources of protein.


Dexa scan showed 7% B.f, some photos I was quote watery though.

To be honest what you've said is incredibly misleading. I'm happy for you to prove me wrong though, so show me a photo of your peak physique


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

Also I'm going to make a point here that is important to understand for everyone when it comes to motivation. 

Am I a successful fitness model? God no. I'm not sponsored, I don't have a body like an international fitness model, and I don't get flown around the world to compete and have fans take pictures with me. Nowhere near that. 

Did I compete, twice, get in the best shape of my life, stick to a diet, prove results, pay my dues, and feel happy with what I see in the mirror? Of course I'm ***** happy with where I got and with what I am. 

If I was to ever compare myself to international models, I'd become mopey and depressed and I'd never get out of bed. But if I compare myself with who I was yesterday, I feel like I could get out of bed every day and go to sleep a better person. Which when I train, feels exactly like that 


No one, NO ONE ever starts their journey at the finish line


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

Started this at 6:30pm and just finished. Another bowl of chicken and rice, this time I mixed in a spoonful of peanut butter. Was actually quite nice


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

Here's tonight:

Worked 12 hours today 8am to 8pm. Absolutely draining. But I was due to train today. It's now 10pm and I'm just in the gym carpark after training back.

Pardon my pale skin, my comp tan is all washed off now. 


Pre workout, I ate a banana. Post workout, 2 scoops mass gainer protein


So there's my day for you guys 

6:30am to 10pm. Now I'm going to go home, wash my protein shaker, pack my bag full of a clean change of clothes, wake up tomorrow at 7am, be at gym tomorrow morning. Then after that its more meal prep 

I genuinely hope that this helps you guys, just to document my day for you. I believe in all of you


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Stagg said:


> Finding a diet is easy, but sticking to the diet is the hardest thing I've ever done. To lose fat you have to be prepared to mentally push yourself  plus my diet was very, very monotonous. Over 12 weeks I ate nothing but:
> 
> - Chicken
> - white fish
> ...


This is basically my normal diet, apart from the white fish


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm kind of torn between wanting to get bigger and wanting to drop about 15 pounds. Which would you recommend first? From the sound of it, it's very hard to do both at the same time.


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

Stagg said:


> Also I'm going to make a point here that is important to understand for everyone when it comes to motivation.
> 
> Am I a successful fitness model? God no. I'm not sponsored, I don't have a body like an international fitness model, and I don't get flown around the world to compete and have fans take pictures with me. Nowhere near that.
> 
> ...


this is probably how you should have worded the intro post of this thread.

the title is 'q and a with a fitness model' which youre not. 
youre just a guy whos competed in two fitness comps, which is freaking awesome dont get me wrong. its more than ive ever done with my lifting. but youve put yourself in a position higher than what you are. and i think some of your advice is also a little off aswell.

again you look great and you did something not a lot of people have the guts to do but youve painted a picture of yourself thats slightly misleading.

also youre doing something great by helping inspire others and i commend you for that


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey .. What's up with your teeth??? 
They like glow in the dark.. How you do that??


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

How do you fight off binges? How do you stay motivated? 

I've been trying to lose weight, but always ruin it by binge-eating.

p.s. I am really inspired by this!


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Stagg said:


> Dexa scan showed 7% B.f, some photos I was quote watery though.
> 
> To be honest what you've said is incredibly misleading. I'm happy for you to prove me wrong though, so show me a photo of your peak physique


I'm not sure how my photo is going to prove you wrong. I never said that I'm a fitness model. What's the criteria for a fitness model anyways?


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

mjkittredge said:


> I'm kind of torn between wanting to get bigger and wanting to drop about 15 pounds. Which would you recommend first? From the sound of it, it's very hard to do both at the same time.


Depends on where your starting point is really, usually I would start leaning down when I cant see my abs anymore, when I have my abs that's when I'll start putting on weight. Hope that helps you 

Some people do it, but it'd impossible to do without the combination of steroids + extremely high protein diet


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

Daveyboy said:


> Hey .. What's up with your teeth???
> They like glow in the dark.. How you do that??


Hahahahahhaa

I use teeth whitener


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

SuicideSilence said:


> How do you fight off binges? How do you stay motivated?
> 
> I've been trying to lose weight, but always ruin it by binge-eating.
> 
> p.s. I am really inspired by this!


Well my binges weren't ever food, my binges were drugs and alcohol as two years ago I also had a problem with ecstasy, mushrooms and LSD. I also drank a lot. I got over those binges because I was surrounded by everyone else doing the same thing, and one day I just thought to myself 'whats the point in being the same as everyone else that's nothing special at all'.... So one day I literally just stopped taking drugs and stopped drinking, and thats when I lost all my friends. But I fought off those binges because I wanted to be happy with myself more than I wanted other people to be happy with me, stopped living a life focused on the mercy of the opinion of others... So if you really want to lose weight, there's a diet I have that I used to lean down for comp  it'll work, but how well you stick to the diet will depend on how badly you want to change your body!


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

gunner21 said:


> I'm not sure how my photo is going to prove you wrong. I never said that I'm a fitness model. What's the criteria for a fitness model anyways?


It's because if your advice has been applied to yourself and you can prove that it works, it makes advice credible 

Being a competing fitness model doesn't mean that you're a big superstar model. It means that you've qualified to enter the category 

In terms of photo shoots and modelling work though, I've done a few photo shoots but not very many, because in the off season I'm quite pale and bloated because I want to put on size instead of maintain my physique so there's only a few weeks a year that I can do shoots. There's photos of me shirtless with guitars in a Melbourne music shop, modelling some hemp clothing in Byron Bay, and also in a St kilda erotic photography studio. As for competing photo shoots, I had professional photos done September 2013, June this year I was in a photo shoot for Australian natural bodz magazine, and then again the stage photos. I did have a sponsor for a short time as well, but they wanted me to lie that I believe in their product which I really didn't so that didn't last long.


----------



## ONLYmarta (Jun 22, 2014)

*hi Stagg*

 
how are you? you got super results in that picture! 
well... im 27yo, 170cm, 57kg. how should i start being fit and in shape? would love to go down to size 6-8. my dream would be to have my bum and tights firmed and loos fat in those areas. my stomach is not a big problem, but if it got tiny 6pk i would be in 7th haven  
im a stay at home mum and i didn't get much of exercises in last few years lol 
when i was younger i used to love swimming and cycling, even mountain biking. 
would swimming be a good start to my wish? if yes, how often? 
i think about joining a gym, haven't before... 
thats a bit cos my sa :/ but im thinking about giving it a go

thanks for your time spent on reading that broken English ;p


----------



## ONLYmarta (Jun 22, 2014)

Stagg said:


> Hahahahahhaa
> 
> I use teeth whitener


plus a great tan


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

SuicideSilence said:


> How do you fight off binges? How do you stay motivated?
> 
> I've been trying to lose weight, but always ruin it by binge-eating.
> 
> p.s. I am really inspired by this!


if you want to lose weight simply track how many calories/carbs your eating in a week that your weight stays the same. for example if you weigh 200 lbs on monday and then weigh yourself again at 200 lbs (my current weight) the following monday then look back at how many calories you ate the week and total it up lets say you consumed 14,000 calories in that week. youre base maintenance caloric needs would therefore be 2,000 calories a day. now if you want to lose weight slowly cut those calories down until your at a _caloric deficit_ this means youre burning more calories than your consuming on a weekly basis. keep your protein rich foods if you dont want to become scrawny and weak and rememebr healthy fats like avacado, nuts, etc. you can become sick if you consume to much protein without fats. dont be afraid of healthy carbs pasta, good breads, oats as long as your active they simply give your muscles fuel. if you need any more advice feel free to pm me

and to anyone else including OP who needs advice sorry this guy doesnt give proper advice i can post my 'credentials' if anyone really feels it obligatory


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

[QUOTE)

and to anyone else including OP who needs advice sorry this guy doesnt give proper advice i can post my 'credentials' if anyone really feels it obligatory[/QUOTE]

Yes please or at least some way of proving your results

I think this thread has just started arguments I'm sorry everyone  the purpose was just because I'd actually gotten somewhere with fitness and being in shape and I wanted to share what I did to get there with everyone. I didn't want to put myself up on some pedestal I just wanted to inspire.

If there's anything else that I can say to other people here its that you'll always face constant battles and always have people finding fault with what you say and what you do. But for you to get in shape you need to start doing it for you, not for anyone else.

I have information to share with having the right state of mind for results, but I'm not going to argue on the internet when I could be training and organising food. Besides anyone who says otherwise about information I have has probably never been in the physical condition I have, but that's not for me to argue about or to judge. Seems that everyone has their own way of keeping fit and it's probably why a lot of peoplr don't reach goals, because there is always conflicting information. Sorry everyone


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

Stagg said:


> [QUOTE)
> 
> and to anyone else including OP who needs advice sorry this guy doesnt give proper advice i can post my 'credentials' if anyone really feels it obligatory


Yes please or at least some way of proving your results[/QUOTE]

i can pm you if youd like


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

Stagg said:


> Yes please or at least some way of proving your results
> 
> I think this thread has just started arguments I'm sorry everyone  the purpose was just because I'd actually gotten somewhere with fitness and being in shape and I wanted to share what I did to get there with everyone. I didn't want to put myself up on some pedestal I just wanted to inspire.
> 
> ...


sorry man didnt mean to make you sad


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

Hey dude

What is the quickest and easiest way to lose body fat? My daily routine consists of sitting at home all day or lying in bed all day watching tv. I dont want to go to the gym and i dont want to go out running. Is there a way i can effectively cut down body fat by eating certain foods and combined with abdominal exercices such as crunches and leg raises? Also i can do pull ups. What do you suggest i can do at home?


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't know if you're still answering or not but anyway,

When you started getting serious about building your body, how did you deal with the magnitude of information out there about health and fitness? When doing my own research there seems to be inconsistencies and contradictions in the guides, articles, and studies quite commonly. Do you ever get thoughts about how you might not be doing the optimum training or eating for your goals or that you could be injuring yourself etc. etc.?


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

WhatBITW said:


> I don't know if you're still answering or not but anyway,
> 
> When you started getting serious about building your body, how did you deal with the magnitude of information out there about health and fitness? When doing my own research there seems to be inconsistencies and contradictions in the guides, articles, and studies quite commonly. Do you ever get thoughts about how you might not be doing the optimum training or eating for your goals or that you could be injuring yourself etc. etc.?


Of course I'm still here I'm happy to answer if I'm helping and inspiring people  I'll be able to answer more questions tomorrow evening for everyone.

Good example though that there's conflicting information about what works and what doesn't, I always followed information by asking everyone for their credibility. That's why I made the thread; I have anxiety, I'm not a qualified trainer or nutritionist, yet there are the photos which are living proof that whatever I did, made those results 

Everyone will tell you what they believe works including me, but whichever way is always your own decision. It's why I don't listen to people who are personal trainers; because I'm in better shape than them. In fact I give nutrition and training advice to some trainers (yes I'm serious).

Find a decisive choice on what direction you want to go in, have a clear vision, and find someone who had the same vision and use their information


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

ONLYmarta said:


> how are you? you got super results in that picture!
> well... im 27yo, 170cm, 57kg. how should i start being fit and in shape? would love to go down to size 6-8. my dream would be to have my bum and tights firmed and loos fat in those areas. my stomach is not a big problem, but if it got tiny 6pk i would be in 7th haven
> im a stay at home mum and i didn't get much of exercises in last few years lol
> when i was younger i used to love swimming and cycling, even mountain biking.
> ...


Well you should start being fit and in shape by asking how you should start being fit and in shape  that already means that you want to change something about your health and fitness.

The best place to start would be read up and educate yourself on body composition. You'll find that girls with a nice bum are often doing heavy weights and drinking protein shakes, so chances are at 57kg you'd need to put on a little weight, when you read up on body composition you'll understand that you'll want to gain some weight but lose size; when you understand body composition you'll know how that makes sense  basically your total body weight in fat, water, muscle etc etc...

I'd say have a look at a lady I met in Melbourne called Tamika Webber. She is now a physique competitor but she used to be a competing bikini model, and she tells other girls for years about how she would spend hours on the treadmill and never touch the weights, and even though she was skinny, she still had jiggly bits... She started lifting weights, lost fat and everything stopped jiggling! So my advice is swimming is good for cardio and exercises every muscle, but not to the extent that causes muscular hypertrophy 

With Sa though, I always train with headphones on, with music loud enough that I can only think about taking out anger on the weights and nothing else. Took me a while to get used to it though, to be able to focus on just myself and the task at hand


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

bluegc8 said:


> Hey dude
> 
> What is the quickest and easiest way to lose body fat? My daily routine consists of sitting at home all day or lying in bed all day watching tv. I dont want to go to the gym and i dont want to go out running. Is there a way i can effectively cut down body fat by eating certain foods and combined with abdominal exercices such as crunches and leg raises? Also i can do pull ups. What do you suggest i can do at home?


Easiest way to lose body fat is eating at a caloric deficit  If you have a fairly sedentary day, you wouldn't be burning many calories at all though so you would have to drop by quite a bit  I won't have time until tomorrow to reply, but I'm happy to give you a diet if you want? Just tell me a few things:

- How many hours of sleep do you get every night?
- What wort of training equipment do you have available?
- Are you willing to go outside to train?
- Are you living alone and therefore able to buy your own food, or are your parents happy to let you buy some food?

I know people will say I'll give you the wrong information but I'll be able to do the best I can with what information I have. However it'll be based on macro nutrients calories i.e. proteins, carbs, and fats separated 

I found an old before & after photo for you guys here, to give you an idea about where I started too:


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Why are people coming in here to hate, if you are not interested in having your questions answered by a fitness model then I fail to see why you entered the thread.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Schmosby said:


> Why are people coming in here to hate, if you are not interested in having your questions answered by a fitness model then I fail to see why you entered the thread.


Well said. I don't have any questions right now but I just wanted to say congrats to Stagg for achieving something he wanted in life and facing his fears head on by going on stage for competitions.

I wish you luck going forward, Stagg, and keep doing what makes you happy.


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

Everyone is entitled to their opinion I guess. I only started the thread to share information for people.

Like everyone else I do have anxiety issues. If I didn't start a thread about helping people with health and fitness I'd be asking other members why I have trouble talking to girls and if there are other members who spend their Friday nights watching anime. I'm not perfect.


----------

